

Researchers Build a Working Carbon Nanotube Computer - ISL
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/26/science/researchers-build-a-working-carbon-nanotube-computer.html

======
ChuckMcM
So this is a pretty good result, I've been waiting for a full carbon circuit
design. The use of tubes rather than something like ion implantation of
graphene seems to make it harder than it might otherwise be, but I continue to
believe that carbon will end up supplanting silicon as the computation base
unit.

Of course if we build a computer out of carbon circuits that achieves
sentience it will be a 'carbon based lifeform' :-)

